

Imagine a week without social networking... - pennyfiller
http://www.cnn.com/2010/TECH/social.media/09/14/university.bans.social/index.html?hpt=Sbin

======
greenlblue
There was similar experiment with teenagers and cell phones. The conclusion
was cell phones were like crack at least as far as their neural pathways were
concerned. The kids without the phones reported things like feeling they had
lost an arm, heightened anxiety, itchy fingers, etc.

~~~
hugh3
Useless unless double-blind. Kids will make shit up to prove the point that
they want to prove.

Personally I find time spent away from the internet to be very pleasant; it's
just a matter of engineering sufficient distractions.

~~~
greenlblue
Double-blind? You are taking cell phones away how are you going to make that
double-blind? Or any kind of blind?

~~~
hugh3
No, you can't. That's the point, we'll never really know.

